# high blood sugars



## Emmal31 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,

Getting really fed up now  i'm still having high blood sugars and i'm talking up to 16.9mmol which is just ridiculous and dangerous being pregnant! This has all happened since I was told off for putting on a stone at an apponitment a couple of weeks ago and being told I'm giving myself 'way too much insulin'. They made me reduce my lantus from 42 units to 34 because they said that was way too much. But because i've had lots of high's they've steadily put it up again to 38 units which personally I still don't think is enough but who am I to know it's only my body after all. 

My levels were near perfect before even though I had no ratio's to work with before. At my last appointment I hadn't put any more weight on and my husband asked what a normal amount of weight dose a pregnant woman put on and got a response of well as long as you don't put anything over 3 stone on then we don't really care about weight...? So why did they make such a huge fuss over a stone. 

I've had weekly appointments since they told me to change everything and I've been emailing them every couple of days saying this isn't working I'm having to give myself correction doses practically after ever meal but they just keep chaning it slightly which has no affect really as far as I can see. 

Anyway I'm just thinking that maybe I should disregard what they told me to do now and do what I think is best because I'm constantly tired because of the high's that i'm having and fed up of all the correction doses i'm having to do. Any thoughts would be helpful.

I just want to enjoy being pregnant and I'm not because I'm constantly worrying about high blood sugars. 

Emma


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2009)

Hiya Emma

Firstly obviously im t2 your t1 and secondly your pregnant and im not so its kind of diffirent but when i was constantly getting high levels i had to do all the finger pricking all the time and it dranied me doing that so cant imagine how tired you are being pregnant on top ,I would say sometimes following what you think is best is ok at times , the professionals are all well and good telling you to do this and that but they aint the ones that go home and have to put that into practice 24/7


----------



## allisonb (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Emma, sorry to hear you're still struggling after your team told you to make those stupid changes!  My understanding is that if your BS is high, so is your baby's and that means there's a risk that she might be growing too fast and will end up not only being a high birth weight but will also struggle with low blood sugars and have hypos when she is born because she will be used to your high ones.  

If it was me I would definately do my own thing and go back to what was working for you and your little girl, make the numbers up when you see your team if necessary, isn't it better for you and your baby that you have peace of mind and are happy with your levels?  I can't believe that they're giving you such rubbish advice and are not sorting it out quickly when it's obviously not working for you.

Every diabetic person is different and even more so when managing pregnancy as well.  What works for one pregnant diabetic may well not work for another.  If what you were doing before was working for you, go back to that, at the end of the day your team are there to advise you and any decisions are yours to make.

Take Care
Ax


----------



## rachelha (Nov 5, 2009)

Emma - it really does sound like the advice you were given is not right. I can understand a little bit of how you are feeling as I am pre-preg. at the moment and am feeling the stress of trying to keep my blood sugars low in case I am pregnant.  
I am afraid I dont know how much weight is normally put on during pregnancy.  Have they given you any advice on what/how much you should be eating?  

big hugs


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Emma

Poor you.   I have no idea about this I'm afraid but have you done some googling - pregnant and type 1 !!   See what is recommended elsewhere.  If you find anything conflicting to what your team says then tell them and get them to explain themselves to you as to why you are now high but  you weren't and why is too much insulin a problem for your baby.    

Surely if you weren't diabetic and your body needed that much insulin to combat what you ate then your body would kick out that much insulin.  Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you alison for your advice I think your spot on really and you've definately made my mind up with me just going back to what I was doing before. I was worried about disregarding their advice but I think it's my only option and to tell them i'm doing what they told me still. Had my growth scan last week and she's the right size for her age so far so the high numbers haven't affected her yet in terms of size. That's the only consulation I suppose. 

Rachelha they told me to eat as much as I used to pre pregnancy so i've been trying to stick to that although it is extremly difficult! 

Thanks all for you advice I needed a little lift so to speak.Lets see what they say to me tomorrow when I go and see them yet again. 

Emma x


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Emma,

All the best for your appt tomorrow!  I've said it before, I'll say it again - sounds like the same group of muppets I've been seeing!   Seriously, sometimes I suspect they are so geared up for T2 / gestational that they don't always "get" T1 needs / mechanics -I guess us pregnant T1s are relatively rare!  If you know you need more insulin to control those sugar levels, go with your instincts - sugar levels of 16 are too high & you must be feeling awful you poor thing!!  You were doing fine before & it sounds like they just got their knickers in a twist about the weight gain one week & weren't bothered the next...so sod 'em & do what works!  For what  it's worth, my total background (Detemir) has since early weeks been up to 48 u daily - around twice my normal dose - this seems to work well enough for me & I am very sensitive to even reducing it by 1u, so I'm not surprised you've had fun & games resulting from cutting it back dramatically like they instructed!  (Muppets!!!)

Be firm tomorrow - make them take the time necessary to properly understand your results and hear what you have to say (don't let them bulldoze you!) - if necessary reject the minions' opinions & insist on seeing the consultant...at least they might have more experience!  I'm finally learning to get a bit (albeit politely) stroppy!  And if all else fails....you could always try my current tactic of "nod, smile, go home & do what works anyway!!!"  

I really hope you get some switched on support tomorrow at the clinic so you can get those sugar levels comfortable again & start enjoying your pregnancy - it's not fair that they are not giving you the support you need & deserve - don't let them fob you off!

All the very best (BIG Hug! ((((())))) ),

Twitchy

ps - I'm 19 weeks now - if you believe my consultant just 15 weeks to go...if you believe his "minions" just another 19!  Nothing like a consistent approach, eh!


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi twitchy,
Thank you so much for your reply that really cheered me up reading that! 

Well like my husband keeps saying they know the facts from books and their degree but at the end of the day they don't live with it or put it into practice like we all do. They thought it was dramatic weight gain because it had been the first time i'd seen them in 4 weeks where as recently i've seen them once a week I think that's the only reason why they got so funny cause in those four weeks everything had changed regarding the amount of insulin I was taking for each meal and lantus also because of numbers creeping up too high. 

I was honest today and told them I was fed up and the levels were just too high for me to be comfortable with. They just reassured me and said that I'd had good control throughtout so not to worry about the last couple of weeks (easier said than done). And that even though I have had some shocking high's i've only had them for a couple of hours each day before I correct them ( still not good in my opinion though...?) It's good to hear that it's not just me with regards to the insulin needs. 

They asked me what my lantus was I said I put it up to 40 last night and they said well if you need to put it up to 42 in a few days then just do it that's fine. Even though when I had it at 42 a few weeks ago they said it was too high. Anyway from last night I've been doing what I think is best and giving myself more like before and my levels have been in the 7's for the first time in weeks I'm starting to feel a little better not so exhausted (thank god).

Emma xxx


----------



## rachelha (Nov 8, 2009)

really glad you have got the levels down and are feeling better


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 9, 2009)

rachelha said:


> really glad you have got the levels down and are feeling better



Thank you


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Emma!

Glad to hear things are on the mend, well done!


----------



## rachelha (Nov 11, 2009)

Emma - just wondering how things have been going the last couple of days?


----------

